# Goodbye Coco



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

On Dec 14th we made the call for our Coco girl. She was only 6 yrs old -it was a short life but mostly a good one. I have posted in the past about Coco and her arthritis however it turns out it wasn't arthritis - although she did have a little. She was actually suffering from some sort of rapidly degenerative Neuro/muscular disorder and over the past few months it had gotten to the point where she just sat and waiting for the day to end. She had had a few seizures and she didn't wash, purr or talk to us anymore. She didn't do ANY of her favourite Coco things, she just exisited. She was on 4 medications - 3 of which were pain meds, and over that last week she started looking at me - giving the 'the look', and just crying. It broke my heart and we decided she was telling us she had had enough. She passed away peacefully in my arms at our lovely vet's clinic in a quiet private room. My heart is broken but I'm also relieved her suffering is over. We will be scattering her ashes in the garden in her favourite sleeping spot and have a little cat statue that looks just like her to place as her headstone. :crying:


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Sympathy to you. Being out of pain is a fine thing. Yes, I've scattered little ashes in my garden as well, I know they're there and sometimes I just want to weep, even after years. Safe travels, Coco!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

it's so hard to loose one that young, but you gave her much more time than she would of had otherwise, its always a tough decision that has to be made.. so sorry..


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah. We took her to a specialist animal Chiropractor the week before we made the call. It was good to have another opinion, a fresh set of eyes and it helped me make the decision. The Chiro felt that it was genetic/congenital (which I've always felt was the case) and that Coco was on borrowed time from the day she was born. She thanked us for taking such good care of her and ensuring the time she had on this earth was happy and as pain free as possible. 
I miss her like crazy but I do NOT miss watching her decline and seeing our Coco just disappearing before our eyes.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.....remember her funny little things she did and how sweet she was....she knew you loved her, and I truly believe you'll see her again in the spiritual world.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Coco. It's always so heartbreaking to lose one of our furry ones, especially when they're young.  Sending lots of hugs and sympathy.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

Coco was one lucky lucky girl to have you. You made her life on earth worth every moment.

hugs and kisses to you and to Coco at the Rainbow Bridge. 
XOXOXO


----------

